# 1968 GM tilt steering column question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am selling a 1968 GM A body tilt coulmn. Ive read from some on the net the column will also fit 67 and 68 F bodies. Can anyone confirm if it does or does not?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

They will interchange. For some reason Saginaw when building em assigned a different part number and pick code on them, have had several of each, but never at the same time.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Thats the news I was hoping to hear
Merry Christmas


----------

